# chiptuning tractor



## Thijs1984 (Mar 19, 2018)

hello people,

I want to chip-tune my John Deere 6020 De Pump 4.5 SE. I am looking for files for the ECU. Does someone know a good company?

Greeting,

Thijs


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk....good luck chuck on that one....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Check out Ekotuning. Not sure they can help you but worth a try.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a diesel power solution and plugged it into my kubota. More power while burning less fuel. They make boxes for several makes and models.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Ekotuning.com I tuned my JD 8110 this week. Made a completely new tractor out of it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hog987 said:


> I bought a diesel power solution and plugged it into my kubota. More power while burning less fuel. They make boxes for several makes and models.


Did it really make a difference?

My M126 has the 6.1L diesel. A huge displacement engine seemingly turned way down in fuel/power. I notice they use the same engine in their newer much more powerful tractors.

I wondered about the safety of using the power chip in mine. Not really hurting for power, was hoping for improved fuel economy.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

[quote name="JD3430" post="873617" timestamp="1522004913"]Did it really make a difference?
My M126 has the 6.1L diesel. A huge displacement engine seemingly turned way down in fuel/power. I notice they use the same engine in their newer much more powerful tractors. 
I wondered about the safety of using the power chip in mine. Not really hurting for power, was hoping for improved fuel economy.[/quote

I got the 3.8? L motor in my 8560. Suppose to produce 85 horsepower. Kubota does use that engine to produce around 120 hp. Me personally I wouldn't recommend chipping a motor or tractor already on the high end. But on the low end I don't see a problem if same motor, transmission, axles etc are already used on higher horsepower tractors.

It made a big difference. The box has three settings. Stock, +15% and +30%. I run at +15%. On the +30% it has more power but really sucks the fuel. On the middle yes it has enough more power to notice but actually uses less fuel fuel. On the discbine for example I can burn 1-2 liters less per hour than in stock. But I can do this while running one gear faster. So in the end burn less fuel while running at least a gear faster.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been reading about this subject, the Steinbauer tuner claims my 5075M can get from 75hp to 92hp!


----------



## Thijs1984 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for helping me out. Tractorchiptuning tuned my tractor last week. Very happy now


----------

